
Seattle Minimum Wage Experiment Is Over [3.4% Unemployment] - MaysonL
http://ritholtz.com/2016/12/seattle-min-wage-update/
======
jimmywanger
What are the average hours worked by people with a minimum wage job, vs before
the minimum wage?

3.4% unemployment - Seattle is a hub for tech and tech jobs. What's the
unemployment rate amongst minimum wage workers vs salaried workers, and how
does that compare to before the wage hike?

Lots of restaurants, eh? What percentage of minimum wage jobs are provided by
these restaurants as opposed to say retail, non-union construction, or
hospitality?

This article brings up far more questions than it provides answers.

~~~
archgoon
The University of Washington has been doing a more in depth study of the
minimum wage increase.

The result (as of July) is more complex and nuanced (and difficult to extract)
than the article suggests.

[https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/MinWageReport-
July2...](https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/MinWageReport-
July2016_Final.pdf)

I would think that proponents of minimum wage laws would present a model for
why minimum wage laws have no effect on employment or hours worked; rather
than declare victory and go home. It's unfortunate that the article's author
doesn't seem to care.

